# Riders in Bethesda, MD



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey I'm new to the forum and I wanted to know if anyone from Bethesda or really any of Montgomery County uses the forum. I've only been into cycling for a year and I am looking for more opportunities to ride with other people. I joined Potomac Pedalers last week and it seems like fun so far. If you know of other bike clubs I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm 5-10mins from Bethesda. I don't belong to any clubs because I mostly commute, but I just bought a Cannondale R600 today to replace my mid 80s Nishiki as my primary bike, so I hope to be riding a little more often.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

MarcelDuchamp said:


> Hey I'm new to the forum and I wanted to know if anyone from Bethesda or really any of Montgomery County uses the forum. I've only been into cycling for a year and I am looking for more opportunities to ride with other people. I joined Potomac Pedalers last week and it seems like fun so far. If you know of other bike clubs I'd love to hear about them.


Oxon Hill has a bike club.
http://ohbike.org/


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

I live in Bethesda. I haven't been cycling long, but I love it. I'm still in high school, so I don't have as much tiome to ride as I like, but I'm finding some good places to ride when I can. Let me know if you have any questions or anything.


----------



## Fear the Turtle (Feb 17, 2004)

*The BBC is another local resource*

http://www.baltobikeclub.org/
Check the site and the ride schedule. We run events throughout the area.


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

Fear the Turtle said:


> http://www.baltobikeclub.org/
> Check the site and the ride schedule. We run events throughout the area.



Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*I've heard good things about BBC*

I live in Baltimore and I have heard really good things about the BBC. Unfortunately I haven't been able to ride with them yet as I spend most of my time training with a collegiate team. 
Good Luck to you
Zeytin


----------



## wookieontherun (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm in Arlington, not too far away, and just getting back into riding. I'm always looking for people to ride with in the early mornings and weekends.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*i'm in bethesda*

never have done group rides.
i commute by bike, and on weekends ride a loop through rock creek park to the waterfront then back up to bethesda, or else go out river road to seneca, to rt 28, to wooten parkway, to seven locks and back into bethesda.

i'd like to do a group ride to see how that is.
if anyone is reading this shoot me a message or reply.

i will ride year round unless it is severely raining or icy.
jim


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

wow, a lot of people for not such a big town...i live in bethesda too


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

jimcav said:


> never have done group rides.
> i commute by bike, and on weekends ride a loop through rock creek park to the waterfront then back up to bethesda, or else go out river road to seneca, to rt 28, to wooten parkway, to seven locks and back into bethesda.
> jim


I do most of my rides just like those loops you described. I like them both a lot, especially the one out River and around and back to Bethesda.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*rode yesterday on macarthur--falls*

passed a guy named ian who is a local racer--very helpful--suggested joining DCVELO and also that if you go out river rd, go LEFT on seneca, and that leads to more picturesque riding (probably a longer ride though).
jim


----------

